# Laptop to LCD TV via HDMI not working



## looroll

Hello all,


I'm new to the forum and hope someone can help, I have a Samsung laptop (details below) with a HDMI port and I recently purchased a 32" BUSH LCD TV and a Belkin HDMI cable. When I connect the Laptop to the TV via the HDMI cable nothing happens :/ . It works fine when I connect using a VGA cable but neither the laptop nor the TV show any sign of recognising the other when connected by HDMI cable.


Below I have listed the full spec of the laptop and TV, if anyone requires any more information I'd be happy to provide it.


Kind Regards



Liam


Laptop details:

Model No: Samsung NP-R510-FAA2UK

OS: Vista Home premium SP 2

Processor: Intel Core2 Duo T5750 @ 2.00GHz

Ram: 4GB


Graphics Card:

Chip Type: Mobile Intel(R) 4 series Express Chipset Family

Adapter String: Mobile Intel(R) GMA 4500 MHD

Driver Date: 11/02/2011

Driver Version: 8.15.10.2302


TV Details:

Type: Bush 32" LCD

Model #:BLCD32HB


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *looroll* /forum/post/21609835
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and hope someone can help, I have a Samsung laptop (details below) with a HDMI port and I recently purchased a 32" BUSH LCD TV and a Belkin HDMI cable. When I connect the Laptop to the TV via the HDMI cable nothing happens :/ . It works fine when I connect using a VGA cable but neither the laptop nor the TV show any sign of recognising the other when connected by HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Below I have listed the full spec of the laptop and TV, if anyone requires any more information I'd be happy to provide it.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Liam
> 
> 
> Laptop details:
> 
> Model No: Samsung NP-R510-FAA2UK
> 
> OS: Vista Home premium SP 2
> 
> Processor: Intel Core2 Duo T5750 @ 2.00GHz
> 
> Ram: 4GB
> 
> 
> Graphics Card:
> 
> Chip Type: Mobile Intel(R) 4 series Express Chipset Family
> 
> Adapter String: Mobile Intel(R) GMA 4500 MHD
> 
> Driver Date: 11/02/2011
> 
> Driver Version: 8.15.10.2302
> 
> 
> TV Details:
> 
> Type: Bush 32" LCD
> 
> Model #:BLCD32HB



Welcome to the AVS Forum! The first thing to look at is whether you have the HDMI port enabled on the laptop. Check your laptop video settings and make sure that HDMI is enabled.


If that doesn't work, let us know.


----------



## looroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alk3997* /forum/post/21610265
> 
> 
> Welcome to the AVS Forum! The first thing to look at is whether you have the HDMI port enabled on the laptop. Check your laptop video settings and make sure that HDMI is enabled.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work, let us know.



Hi Andy,


Thanks for getting back to me, I've had a look around at all the usual settings on the control panel in "personalise" but for the life of me I cant see any settings for the HDMI port (It def has one though lol). I have even searched for HDMI in search and downloaded the latest drivers for the graphics card from Samsung support.


Any Ideas?


Liam


----------



## Otto Pylot

Does the HDMI port on the tv need to be "labeled" PC? I know on some tv's you can change the name of the HDMI port which will allow easier use. When we connect our MBP via mini-HDMI to HDMI on the LG I have that particular port label changed to PC and it works perfectly, like a very large external monitor.


----------



## looroll

Hi Otto, unfortunately the TV is on the budget side of things so no fancy renaming option lol, I'm going to take the HDMI cable and get exchanged to rule out that it's not faulty. After that It's time to rule out the never before used HDMI port on the laptop. Cheers


Liam


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *looroll* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Otto, unfortunately the TV is on the budget side of things so no fancy renaming option lol, I'm going to take the HDMI cable and get exchanged to rule out that it's not faulty. After that It's time to rule out the never before used HDMI port on the laptop. Cheers
> 
> 
> Liam



You can rule out the cable quicker by connecting that cable to a different source component that has an HDMI output.


----------



## Joe Fernand

You normally have to toggle the external video port on the Laptop on/off using Fn + F7 or some other keyboard combination.


Look for a 'monitor' Icon on one of your 'F' buttons.


Joe


----------



## looroll

Hi Everyone sorry for the delay,


** The laptop is the only thing I own that has a HDMI port :/



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeten* /forum/post/3618336
> 
> 
> Keep us posted



So, I got the HDMI cable replaced today for another new one. Still the same problem though :/ Its also a brand new TV is it likely to be a fault with the TV or the HDMI port on the Laptop?


Liam


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *looroll* /forum/post/21635493
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone sorry for the delay,
> 
> 
> ** The laptop is the only thing I own that has a HDMI port :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got the HDMI cable replaced today for another new one. Still the same problem though :/ Its also a brand new TV is it likely to be a fault with the TV or the HDMI port on the Laptop?
> 
> 
> Liam



I would not have expected a new cable to fix the problem. Joe is correct in that unless you enable the HDMI port with an Fn key combo, the port will be dead. Basically most laptops toggle from laptop display only to external display only to both displays simultaneous and then back to the beginning.


----------



## Tinman1952

Hi , if you haven't resolved the " laptop to TV via HDMI " this might help . I have a Samsung RV511 Notebook and to connect it to the TV , I type HDMI into the "start search box" then select "connect to a projector" . This will then give you four option windows ........


COMPUTER ....................DUPLICATE..............EXTEND.............PROJECTOR ONLY .


Hopefully your laptop will be similar.


Just click whichever you want , that should put your laptop picture through to the TV via HDMI,

There's probably other ways via the control panel as well .


Regards Tinman


----------

